# Brisbane, Australia - Jan '06 and later



## Meysha (Dec 30, 2005)

I always said that I'd let everyone know when I venture down into civilisation so we could maybe start thinking about maybe organising a possible meet-up one day. 

So I'm here to proudly announce that as of the middle of January, I will be a proud resident of Brisbane! :cheer: :cheer: Yay!!!


----------



## dolli (Jan 29, 2006)

Brissy is lovely,  are you moving here or just passing through?


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 29, 2006)

Pay for my airfare and put me up at your place, Vicky and i'll still have to think about it. 

I should check this thread more often... :greenpbl:


----------



## Meysha (Jan 31, 2006)

:roll: hehehe.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have just seen this thread 


So how are you enjoying brisbane?

Whereabouts are you living?


----------



## cjoe (Feb 6, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Pay for my airfare and put me up at your place, Vicky and i'll still have to think about it.
> 
> I should check this thread more often... :greenpbl:



Its like $69 up to Brisbane from Williamtown. Fairly cheap at the moment. Or Maybe we can meet halfway, say Coffs?


----------



## Meysha (Feb 7, 2006)

Paddington..... Mmmmm....Noooiiice.


----------



## ralfsmith (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh its very interesting. Could you provide me more information ?
johntvery@operamail.com
johntvery@hotmail.com


----------



## Otohp (Mar 9, 2006)

Once I buy my first camera, i'll be up for this..


----------



## Rahb (Mar 9, 2006)

lol Dallas Texas to Australlia......that'll never happen .  Went to Jamaica, but that's as far as I've been.  Of course, I'm new to the forum, so it's not like i'm on the top of the list on people to meet on here lol.


----------



## jemmy (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi!  this is the 1st time i've checked this meetup section and couldn't believe it when i read Brisbane!  Very cool!!  I'm between Brissy & the Gold Coast and am pretty keen to meet up with other photo nuts! - although would probably embarass myself - self taught & all xx  So whens the meetup - looks like i've missed a few but keen anyway!! xx jemma


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jul 9, 2006)

I know most people won't remember me, but I would certainly be interested if there was to be a Brisy or nearby meet.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 14, 2006)

I remember ya, you little crazy duckie!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Philip Weir (Jul 19, 2006)

Keep posting more up to date information, I'm in Sydney, but who knows, I may come up. Philip


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, it's January 06 or later... when is the meet?


----------



## Becky (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Mesha... after I graduate this year I'm hoping to travel for up to year including a long working stay in Australia, firstly in Brisbane staying with relatives... so I'll maybe catch up with you at some point!!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 5, 2006)

yes, it is definately past Jan 06


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay... what about the first weekend in October?  Shouldn't be just too hot then.  

Date:  First week in October.
Theme:  um... any suggestions?

Oh.. and Meysha - that picky Vicki av. quax me up.


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 5, 2006)

That's too close for me to re-route stuff, it'd have to be late november for me to front up.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 6, 2006)

Date: 2nd week in November.

Theme: ?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 7, 2006)

Hang on.
Am I hallucinating?
Or is this really our good old Duckie showing his face up on this forum again.?

*Duckie! :hug:: Come into my arms! :hugs: *

(OK, sorry, this does not belong into this thread here at all, but it just *had to* be said!!!)


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 7, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hang on.
> Am I hallucinating?
> Or is this really our good old Duckie showing his face up on this forum again.?
> 
> ...



and here I was thinking you were coming to Brisvegas...


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 7, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> and here I was thinking you were coming to Brisvegas...


 
Now *THAT *would be something, wouldn't it?
But I have decided that it is time for the world to come my way and to organise a HUGE TPF meet-up right here. Where I live.
All Aussies are invited to come, too.

Mark the week of 10 - 17 May 200*8 *in your calendars, for I think that is when it is going to be.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Foto.  I was hoping you'd see me eventually. 

I'll definately show for the Meet at your place my friend. 

I wonder do me and XMetal count as a huge TPF gathering?  I'm pretty fat, so maybe.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 7, 2006)

ARGHGHGH! It's been ages since I've visited TPF!! hehe so much so I missed the first date organising set for October.

Well... it's past that now.... and the rest of my year is getting very very busy. I will be in Byron Bay though at some stage in the first two weeks of December if anyone's interested in meeting around there?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 24, 2006)

ROFL.  Bloody Ozzies.  We couldn't organise a shag in a brothel.


----------

